# Will my dog protect me....



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There have been many threads from folks wondering if their GSD will protect them and/or their family. Most folks worried that their dog is overly friendly and wouldn't lift a tail against an intruder. I wanted to share something with those people. Sometimes it isn't what your dog would do, but what the bad guy _thinks_ that dog can do. 

My daughter lives alone with her beagle. She rents a small home that is one of four identical homes in a row. Her's is the first home on the corner. Her beagle is very friendly. I admit, mostly poorly behaved. He is truly like a dog on crack 75% of the time. 

Early this morning, around 2:00 a.m., someone came to her door and started banging on it. Obviously this startled my daughter who grabbed her cell phone and dialed 911. The operator had a difficult time understanding her because her Beagle was howling at the door. Full volume..."ARRRROOOOOOOO....ARRRROOOOOO....ARRRRROOOOO"

She ran to the door, grabbed her dog and locked themselves in the bathroom. Shortly afterwards the operator told her the police were at her door and before she hung up, the operator told her to lock her dog into another room so the police officers would be safe. 

It turned out that whomever was banging on her door went to the house two doors down and kicked in the front door. The owner of the house was at work (shift work) however it would seem because the police showed up the thief was not able to take anything and fled. 

All it took was the reaction of a very friendly dog to thwart something that could have ended...oh, so badly. Sometimes it's not what your dog would do, but what your dog has to say that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

snoopy saves the day !!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so glad it turned out O.K. for your daughter! (not so good for the neighbor tho....)

When I lived in an apt complex we had a break in and rape of one of our residents. 

Our complex management decided to have a safety seminar for us and called in the local sheriff to give the safey lecture.

I attended and the sheriff told us, straight up, dogs, 'even yappy little ones' were some of the best alarm and deterrent systems there are.

When someone sets off my 'German Shepherd Alarm system' I've gotta wonder (and believe) that's one _*heck-uva*_ a deterrent!


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 24, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I am so glad it turned out O.K. for your daughter! (not so good for the neighbor tho....)
> 
> When I lived in an apt complex we had a break in and rape of one of our residents.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable but true.. Our breeder has a big sign in the front of her kennels.. A picture of one of her large males, and text that says..
*I can reach the fence in 3 seconds..Can you ?*

Believe it or not, some idiots still tried to break in..

GS barking should be enough to send anyone running away from the home.
Richard


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job b-eagle!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Yay for the dog and I'm glad your daughter is okay, that had to be really scary for her.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so glad your daughter is okay!!! and thats all it really could take is the difference between a robber hearing a bark on the other side of the door or nothing and them breaking in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank God your daughter is safe!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really glad everything turned out ok. I thought Shasta was really to friendly too. But at a garage sale I had last month, she was fine with all the people until one family came up to pay. She lunged at them (man and a women) and thank God I had her on a long lead. So I know that if she feels something is not right she will protect me. (Step away from my momma) She only did this to one set of people the whole day


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

glad your daughter is okay! I know i'm always glad to have the dogs here. After a couple incidents.... yeah. The dogs are here to stay. Had a set of cops come out on a call one night after one of the incidents. Asked me to put Zena away. I looked him dead in the eye and told him Not on your life buddy. Informed him that Zena was perfectly under control and wouldnt hurt him.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Excellent point. If I can add a similar story (without hijacking the thread). I've seen a recent post here from someone complaining about their 4 month old dog being friendly and wanting to "correct" this "problem". The overwhelming response here was no, don't correct it.

Just this weekend our 8 month old Liesl was in her crate downstairs, by the back french windows. She has slept there with no problems for several months. At about 3 am we hear her barking very loudly--this is the first time she's ever awoken us doing so. I went downstairs, and she was sitting in her crate looking alertly out of the windows. I couldn't see anything back there, and we never found what she was looking at. We checked all the doors and locks, and went back to bed. 

Yes, it could have been a possum or racoon or cat--or a person. If it was a person, he'd have to have a pretty strong constitution to enter the house with the deep and intense barking that was going on. I figure she just paid us back for all the vet bills and food so far!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby has a big bark and she uses it well. That plus the Beware of Dog sign gives me
a level of comfort I wouldn't otherwise have.
They don't know that she would probably knock them down and lick them to death.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've no doubt that Tucker, (my daughter's beagle) would run down any intruder the moment he caught the scent of the nearest butterfly flitting around outside. Her dog is very vocal. It seems to have done the trick this time. 

Her landlord is coming by tonight to install additional door and window supports. Not really sure what they are going to do, but anything will make me feel safer. 

I suppose I know what I'm going to get her for Christmas this year. Some personal protection.....


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I suppose I know what I'm going to get her for Christmas this year. Some personal protection.....


 

12 or 20 gauge?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Girth said:


> 12 or 20 gauge?


I suppose when she comes down for Thanksgiving vacation we'll take her to the range. She is about 5'2" so It'll have to be something she is comfortable with and doesn't knock her off her feet. 

I'm a little suprised that she hid in her bathroom with out any weapon (besides her baying dog) at all. I asked her what her plan was...to pour shampoo into his eyes? She was right to lock herself in the bathroom - however, she was raised with her father being gone alot. We had many different plans for action when she was at home. Including a game we'd play that was like a 'fire drill'.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Girth said:


> 12 or 20 gauge?


I've always said that if I am home, my dogs primary job is to alert. As leader of the pack its my responsibility to take care of whatever intruder decides to test his luck...

And no, not 12 or 20 gauge... 5.56mm XM193


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BR870 said:


> I've always said that if I am home, my dogs primary job is to alert. As leader of the pack its my responsibility to take care of whatever intruder decides to test his luck...
> 
> And no, not 12 or 20 gauge... 5.56mm XM193


7.62 M1 Garand


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying NOT to hijack the thread: When we moved into this house from a home in a very sketchy part of town, ADT called and asked if we wanted to install an alarm.. My husband told them "We have a German Shepherd and a Shotgun. I think we're good." ADT guy didn't even have a way to "overcome" that objection.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Anybody walks into my house past the dogs barking (can't even imagine that) might as well be wearing bar-b-q sauce. They are Patton's lunch. The other two will watch until they decide it looks like fun or looks tasty.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Trying NOT to hijack the thread: When we moved into this house from a home in a very sketchy part of town, ADT called and asked if we wanted to install an alarm.. My husband told them "We have a German Shepherd and a Shotgun. I think we're good." ADT guy didn't even have a way to "overcome" that objection.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Trying NOT to hijack the thread: When we moved into this house from a home in a very sketchy part of town, ADT called and asked if we wanted to install an alarm.. My husband told them "We have a German Shepherd and a Shotgun. I think we're good." ADT guy didn't even have a way to "overcome" that objection.


Hubby says, (regarding me being home alone sometimes) if they get through the door, through the dogs, through her 9mm and two clips...they can have her......


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hubby says, (regarding me being home alone sometimes) if they get through the door, through the dogs, through her 9mm and two clips...they can have her......


 
They don't know you enough to know better. I like the shotgun because its point and shoot. Pistol wise .45 is my preference.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

​You reminded what another GSD owner told me about the same scenario you give below....If they are *crazy enough* to come into a house with a GSD (or two or three!) then you do need to shoot 'em! 

I imagine the theives didn't get away with much....tho!

  



RichardMorris said:


> Unbelievable but true.. Our breeder has a big sign in the front of her kennels.. A picture of one of her large males, and text that says..
> *I can reach the fence in 3 seconds..Can you ?*
> 
> Believe it or not, some idiots still tried to break in..
> ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Girth said:


> They don't know you enough to know better. I like the shotgun because its point and shoot. Pistol wise .45 is my preference.


True. The 9MM is the pistol I take to the range. I'm comfortable with it, and scarey good. Hubby bought me The Judge for my birthday. It has a pretty good kick. It would get the job done, but I don't know if under stress (zombie coming at me down the hall) if I'd jerk expecting the kick. 

If Zombie's ever attack, we're ready.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Lilie said:


> True. The 9MM is the pistol I take to the range. I'm comfortable with it, and scarey good. Hubby bought me The Judge for my birthday. It has a pretty good kick. It would get the job done, but I don't know if under stress (zombie coming at me down the hall) if I'd jerk expecting the kick.
> 
> If Zombie's ever attack, we're ready.


I don't think you want your dog biting a Zombie... Heck, you're likely to end up with a Zombie dog like that


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Who needs machine security alarms set up? I've got a German Shepalarm system. Top notch quality and goes off even if a car pulls in the drive way. Very easy to use but hard to turn down the sound.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dogs are such good deterrents that even if you don't have one, it is recommended to put a dish out, and some dog toys as if you do have one. 
Seems odd that something that doesn't even exist could deter a criminal from breaking in! LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Trying NOT to hijack the thread: When we moved into this house from a home in a very sketchy part of town, ADT called and asked if we wanted to install an alarm.. My husband told them "We have a German Shepherd and a Shotgun. I think we're good." ADT guy didn't even have a way to "overcome" that objection.


:laugh: That's always my response, too...with at least one GSD in the house at all times (and half a dozen Dachshunds), we don't really need alarms!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> :laugh: That's always my response, too...with at least one GSD in the house at all times (and half a dozen Dachshunds), we don't really need alarms!


 
Dachshunds-I'm always amazed at how loud they can be. If you can't see them in the house they sound a whole lot bigger than they are!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Glad your daughter is ok! My dearly departed Skye ran someone out of our yard when i was 16 snapping and snarling and right on his heels (i was home alone!) 

Someone said something about leaving dog bowls etc out, my husband owns a salvage yard and due to insurance can no longer have dogs on the property, but they have a HUGE dog house with a HUGE chain and dog bowls out in the front (they were getting broken into al ot at night). So now when people come in- they are looking around for the dog- my husband tells him it is police reject dog, and that they got it from police department because it refused to let go if it got hold of anyone. and they keep it locked up in the back during business hours.

So I sometimes visit the shop with Dooney and customers will ask "is that the dog that stays here at night" i tell them oh no, this is just one of the babies that we leave here with him at night to help train the babies on how to attack and kill intruders. and of course Dooney is doing her job and is barking and snarling at everyone (of course she just wants to go give them kisses, but they don't know that)


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Girth said:


> 12 or 20 gauge?


 
I, being female, carry a little .380. Nice and small, fits in the purse...I just look sweet and innocent.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have two threads on here regarding this type of issue. I now have a security system installed. burglars broke into my house while my dog was crated, and about a month or so ago a person tried to walk into my house. Chance stopped him, but he did not scare him much. the police told me that since last november, burglars in my area have also beaten pets and stolen pets. My previous neighbor across the street had a break in last year and they beat her 7 month old rotteweiller (sp?) to death. If you are not home, a gun is not going to make much difference if someone tries to break in. Great if you are home. A security system is a great backup in case your pet does not scare them away. This may also save your pets life as well.


----------

